# تعلم السحر الاسود اسرع قبل الحذف



## الحوت (23 أكتوبر 2008)

:big32:​

*لراغبي تعلم السحر الاسود الطريقة مختصرة وسهلة ماعليك إلا أن تطبق الأمور التالية :


الخطوات :


1- ابتسم في وجوه الآخرين .



2- ابدأ بالسلام عليهم .



3- أظهر الحفاوة والترحيب .



4- ادع لهم ولوالديهم عند الفراق .



5- احترم الكبيروقبل رأسه .



6- ارحم الصغير .



7- اقبل الإنتقادات بروح طيبة .



8- لاترفع صوتك في الحديث والمناقشات .



9- اعترف بالخطأ في حال الخطأ .



10- اعترف بالفضل لأهل الفضل .



11- تغاض عن هفوات الإخوان وزلاتهم .



12- انصح المقصر بلباقة ولين وتلطف .



13- تصدق على الفقراء والمساكين .



14- اعف عن من ظلمك .



15- أكرم صديقك وجارك .



16- صل اقاربك وارحامك .



17 - أعط كل ذي حق حقه .



18 - أغث الملهوف .



19 - أعن المكروب .



20 - قم على حوائج الناس .​​​*​*

النتيجة :

سوف تسحر قلوب الناس , وتسبي ألبابهم ، وتستميلها نحوك ..


منقووووووووووووووووووووووووول :smi411:*


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*طريقة رائعة يا حوت تسلم ايديك*


----------



## بنت الملك22 (23 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*جامده يا حوت ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2008)

قوية اخي الحوت
سلام المسيح​


----------



## nonaa (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل اوى السحر دا
ادعي لنا نعرف ننفذة كله
شكرا يا حوت على الموضوع
ونشكر ربناانى لحقته قبل الحذف
ههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*جمييييييييييييل*
*ميرسى خالص بجد على ها الموضوع الرائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا ليس سحرا اسودا
الحوت
ولكنة ابيض بلون الثلج
تعيشة قلوب شفافة ممتلئة بالحب
ودمت بود​


----------



## botros_22 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااا

شكرا الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## sameh7610 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع تمام حوت

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## الحوت (24 أكتوبر 2008)

:big35:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا حوت يارب نقدر ننفذ السحر ده ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*هو فعلاً الحاجات دى ليها فعل  السحر بس مش الاسود الابيض ههههههههه
ميرررسى يا حوتنا ووحشتنا مواضيعك متبقاش بخيل بقى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*تعلم السحر الاسود ادخل بسرررررررعة*

*لراغبي تعلم السحر الاسود الطريقة مختصرة وسهلة ماعليك إلا أن تطبق الأمور التالية :

*
*الخطوات :


1- ابتسم في وجوه الآخرين .



2- ابدأ بالسلام عليهم .



3- أظهر الحفاوة والترحيب .



4- ادع لهم ولوالديهم عند الفراق .



5- احترم الكبيروقبل رأسه .



6- ارحم الصغير .



7- اقبل الإنتقادات بروح طيبة .



8- لاترفع صوتك في الحديث والمناقشات .



9- اعترف بالخطأ في حال الخطأ .



10- اعترف بالفضل لأهل الفضل .



11- تغاض عن هفوات الإخوان وزلاتهم .



12- انصح المقصر بلباقة ولين وتلطف .



13- تصدق على الفقراء والمساكين .



14- اعف عن من ظلمك .



15- أكرم صديقك وجارك .



16- صل اقاربك وارحامك .



17 - أعط كل ذي حق حقه .



18 - أغث الملهوف .



19 - أعن المكروب .



20 - قم على حوائج الناس .



النتيجة :

سوف تسحر قلوب الناس , وتسبي ألبابهم ، وتستميلها نحوك ..


​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: تعلم السحر الاسود ادخل بسرررررررعة*

*ده سحر القلوب النقية
مش سحر اسود
شكرا رجعا علي الكلمات السحرية الجميلة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: تعلم السحر الاسود ادخل بسرررررررعة*

*الله


تسلم الأيادى

موضوع


رائع ومميز جدا


الرب يباركك
أعجبنى جدا ( نصائح جميله )​​*


----------



## ارووجة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: تعلم السحر الاسود ادخل بسرررررررعة*

موضوع رااائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: تعلم السحر الاسود ادخل بسرررررررعة*



نصائح رائعة جداااا ومفيدة 

يا راجعة للمسيح

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## lovely dove (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: تعلم السحر الاسود ادخل بسرررررررعة*

موضوع جميل قوي ياراجعه 
وعنوانه مميز بس كده مش سحر اسود 
كده سحر القلوب النقيه 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: تعلم السحر الاسود ادخل بسرررررررعة*

* موضوع رائــع 

ميرسي كتير*​


----------



## grges monir (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: تعلم السحر الاسود ادخل بسرررررررعة*

 لتكون موضع الترحيب اينما حللت ... اظهر اهتماما بالناس
• لكي تترك أثرا طيبا فيمن تقابله أول مرة ... ابتسم
• لكي تصبح متحدثاً بارعاً ... كن مستمعاً طيباً وشجع محدثك على الكلام 



• اذا أردت ان يحبك الناس في الحال ... اسبغ التقدير على الشخص الآخر واجعله يحس بقيمته

**************
موضوع مهم  راجعة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: تعلم السحر الاسود ادخل بسرررررررعة*



m1ged قال:


> *ده سحر القلوب النقية
> مش سحر اسود
> شكرا رجعا علي الكلمات السحرية الجميلة جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*مرسي يا ماجد علي المشاركة الجميلة 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: تعلم السحر الاسود ادخل بسرررررررعة*

*جميل جميل جميل يا رجعا عن جد
واحلى تقييم الك يا استاذة
ربى يسعد ايامك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرسي خالص لكل اخواتي اللي شاركوا في الموضوع 

الرب يبارك حياتكم ويملا حياتكم بالخير والحب​*


----------

